# Question about In-dash Dvd players in 06 Altima's



## Red Wolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello all, this is my First new car so I'm going to have a lot of questions, but as for now I have just one. I was looking to upgrade my stock stereo for an in dash DVD player/Nav system. I wanted to know has anyone else done this, especially if you have pics. I wanted to use a double din Kenwood DDX-7017. I really don't like the flip up kind. Any info would be very appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

I have an AVIC-N2 it's not a double din but i modded out the dash... using body filler.. some sand paper.. and lots of patience.. came out really nice.. then i just had it sprayed the same color of the car... here is a pic of my old set up.. even though our dash is different it might give you an idea of what it could look like w. just a dash kit from best buy or whatever... i'll see if i can get some pics of my current set up. 










OR HERE IS A PIC OF A DOUBLE DIN FLAT SET UP ON AN SE-R .. THE PIONEER D1 but i believe this one is an eclipse unit.


----------



## Red Wolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks, I want to get the flat Double Din setup. I was first looking at the Flip up but I think the Flat panel looks more elegant. Thanks for the pics


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a double DIN unit in my '05, which is the same as your 06. It's not NAV, but you get an idea of what it looks like.

The flat panel, in-dash doesn't have the pocket, which is the advantage to me. I like something to fit, and look stock. The Alpine unit (IVA-W200) I have had difficulty with a perfectly flush mount, so I had to change it up a little so it could fold down to load, but I'm happy with the fit.
(Need to update Cardomain)

2005 Nissan Altima 2.5S - Nissanclub.com Nissan Enthusiast Forums


----------



## Smitty_06 (Nov 6, 2006)

LSUtigerME said:


> I have a double DIN unit in my '05, which is the same as your 06. It's not NAV, but you get an idea of what it looks like.
> 
> The flat panel, in-dash doesn't have the pocket, which is the advantage to me. I like something to fit, and look stock. The Alpine unit (IVA-W200) I have had difficulty with a perfectly flush mount, so I had to change it up a little so it could fold down to load, but I'm happy with the fit.
> (Need to update Cardomain)
> ...



Do your steering wheel controls still work with the LCD?


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't have them on my car, but I would assume they would work fine if you got the additional module/connector for them. If I remember correctly, I believe Alpine included this option for those with steering wheel controls, I'd have to check though.


----------



## amhonas (Aug 13, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me if there is a special way to get the stock deck out of the dash.. I am just getting ready to put in a Kenwood DDx 5120, and also if I would need a dash kit for it?


----------

